# NEW up to date ICS roms?!



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

Anything good out there for ICS with working flash and camera?

Been busy with work/family /holidays.... Yea who hasn't!

I figured I'd ask instead of rifling through multiple pages of threads. 
Thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

ganggreen777 said:


> Anything good out there for ICS with working flash and camera?
> 
> Been busy with work/family /holidays.... Yea who hasn't!
> 
> ...


The closest would be EncounterICS but the flash and camera are not working. Not sure about flash but the camera libraries have to be rebuilt for ICS. Since (and I'm pretty sure) Motorola will not be making a ICS build for the DX someone will need to take the initiative to build them. But this ROM has quite a bit working on it, it is worth checking out!!


----------



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok thnx

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yup same as usual the camera libraries need to be built. Hopefully another Moto phone with a similar setup will get ICS and they might be able to pick up some of the code for the X. Has anyone heard if the X2 is getting ICS? It has the same camera...

I don't know if the flash is related to the camera or not. Obviously its part of the camera component but I don't know if the software side is coded in to the camera or if its a standalone piece that is just used by the camera. Someone who has done a bit more digging in the hardware side may be able to answer that.


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

The led flash works with flashlight apps but I think the op was referring to flash player which I don't think works but I could be wrong.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

You r correct. In EncounterICS Flash and camera r both nonfunctional

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

Plus EncounterICS isn't 100% stable either and Trebuchet (the launcher) froze and locked up on me a lot too. It is a good effort though so I applaud his effort but the non functional camera is a deal breaker for me (and most people I think.)


----------



## haxerpaylay (Jun 21, 2011)

JagoX said:


> Plus EncounterICS isn't 100% stable either and Trebuchet (the launcher) froze and locked up on me a lot too. It is a good effort though so I applaud his effort but the non functional camera is a deal breaker for me (and most people I think.)


Not a deal breaker for me, I love having the latest! X)

DroidX: EncounterICS X Beta 3
Lg Revolution: Gingervolt 1.3
Motorola Droid (retired)
Motorola Cliq (Retired


----------



## Ch2cl2 (Nov 7, 2011)

JagoX said:


> Plus EncounterICS isn't 100% stable either and Trebuchet (the launcher) froze and locked up on me a lot too. It is a good effort though so I applaud his effort but the non functional camera is a deal breaker for me (and most people I think.)


I'm using nova launcher with zero problems if that's your reason, its a easy fix. I think this rom has ruined me for other roms.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

JagoX said:


> Plus EncounterICS isn't 100% stable either and Trebuchet (the launcher) froze and locked up on me a lot too. It is a good effort though so I applaud his effort but the non functional camera is a deal breaker for me (and most people I think.)


I've actually found EncounterICS beta 3 to be quite stable. Trebuchet does reopen once in a while, but it takes all of a couple seconds to reload the icons. I've never had it lockup on me. beta 3 is my daily driver. I do miss the camera, but honestly, ICS is too good to go back.


----------



## deercreek (Aug 8, 2011)

If I know I'm going to need the camera, I use Boot Manager to boot into VorteX RC1. I find myself doing that less and less, though.


----------



## Laxidate (Jan 5, 2012)

johnomaz said:


> I've actually found EncounterICS beta 3 to be quite stable. Trebuchet does reopen once in a while, but it takes all of a couple seconds to reload the icons. I've never had it lockup on me. beta 3 is my daily driver. I do miss the camera, but honestly, ICS is too good to go back.


100% Agreed!!!!


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

You have EncounterICS or MIUI/ICS or the non ICS DefyX build.

Sent from the X of B


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Encounter ICS is the only really stable, working fully ICS rom. MIUI ICS is pseudo-ics its really on GB but has ICS framework mods. The DefX build has no ICS components

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

